# Wanted Gent's tourer 21 - 22 inch frame



## two wheels good (23 May 2008)

*Wanted Gent's tourer 21 - 22 inch frame. Moderator please delete*

Bike now purchased. Thanks for replies

David


Hello,

Wanted Gent's touring bicycle, 
21 inch frame - or 22 inch max. i.e 53cm or 56cm. 
To suit 32inch leg.

For example a Dawes Galaxy, Dawes Horizon, Saracen Skyline or similar.

Ideally the bike will have
Rear pannier rack or at least suitable lugs, 
700 wheels
Mudguards,
Straight or drop bars 

I'm in Sussex but a bike located anywhere in the South or South East would be fine.

Thanks
David
PS Please don't expect any response to replies until after the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## LOGAN 5 (3 Jun 2008)

Hi David
I have a Roberts audax/tourer 22inch (yellow). Columbus SLX frame. 8 speed 105 shifters. Triple chainset. XT mechs. Mavic Open Pro rims on Deore hubs. SPDs on 170 cranks. Blackburn rack. Mudguards. XT cantilever brakes. Campagnolo Record carbon fibre seat post. Just had full service and some new parts, cables, tape etc. Lovely bike. £300.

I'm in Brighton if you're interested and want to give me your number.


----------



## two wheels good (5 Jun 2008)

*Hi*

Hi Logan
I've now found a bike. Thnaks for you reply
David



LOGAN 5 said:


> Hi David
> I have a Roberts audax/tourer 22inch (yellow). Columbus SLX frame. 8 speed 105 shifters. Triple chainset. XT mechs. Mavic Open Pro rims on Deore hubs. SPDs on 170 cranks. Blackburn rack. Mudguards. XT cantilever brakes. Campagnolo Record carbon fibre seat post. Just had full service and some new parts, cables, tape etc. Lovely bike. £300.
> 
> I'm in Brighton if you're interested and want to give me your number.


----------

